# just booked ferry for next trip to spain in aug/sept



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

we travel dover dunqurke with norfolk line £48 return for a 3 week trip we stay on the calais aire for 1 night then set of down toward the milau bridge stay there the night then make our way to murcia south spain we stay there for 2 and half weeks then head back via baritz up to honfleur we roughly cover 3000 miles every trip with 2 children who love it until we get back to uk then they face the dreaded school on the monday morn 

all this driving is covered toll free exept the 2 bridges that you cross save us a fortune and its only another 50 miles on the journey and 1 hr extra on travel time


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Could you tell us the Number of the roads you are using as Im very interested in knowing.


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

*just booked*

i will look on map and let you know the basic route basiclly you head for paris then over milau bridge into spain then down trough barcelona and right down the coast road thats on way down then on way back we head into murcia itself and over the mountains up through middle of spain and over to baritz and up to le mans and up into honfleur its a very nice drive over 2 days there and 2 days back but well worth every penny of the fuel 
just to let you know

i have long distance tank on my iveco (100 lts) its 2 tank fulls from murcia to honfleur so we didnt buy feul in france exept in calais at auchen on way home near ferry


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: just booked*



tuftey said:


> i will look on map and let you know the basic route basiclly you head for paris then over milau bridge into spain then down trough barcelona and right down the coast road thats on way down then on way back we head into murcia itself and over the mountains up through middle of spain and over to baritz and up to le mans and up into honfleur its a very nice drive over 2 days there and 2 days back but well worth every penny of the fuel
> just to let you know
> 
> i have long distance tank on my iveco (100 lts) its 2 tank fulls from murcia to honfleur so we didnt buy feul in france exept in calais at auchen on way home near ferry


Thanks for the info have it all copied and sitting down with my map tonight :lol:


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

According to my rough calculations you are doing around 550 mile each day on non-motorway roads and only losing 1 hour in travelling time compared to motorways.
Is it April 1


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

*booked*

you use all the motorways but your sat nav drops you off just before the toll booths and puts you back on the junction after the toll booth if you punch it in your sat nav you will see how it does it theres nothing april the 1st about it your sat nav is a bit clever than what you think with europe and paying tolls


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry to be a pain but once you are on a toll motorway no matter where you get off you still pay. You are obviously only using non-toll motorways around cities and perhaps the A75.
It's still April 1


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

*just*

ok so i leave calais and head down towards paris on the a16 then sat nav tell you to leave before the toll booth at junction with montreuil and you drive south parrellel with motorway then get back on at abberville then you carry on its dead easy to follow and yes we payed 3 tolls 2 were bridges whatt you have to pay and 1 was for 0.70 of a euro that was all we payed if you think im lying ask other euro travellers who do it regular


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: just*



tuftey said:


> ok so i leave calais and head down towards paris on the a16 then sat nav tell you to leave before the toll booth at junction with montreuil and you drive south parrellel with motorway then get back on at abberville then you carry on its dead easy to follow and yes we payed 3 tolls 2 were bridges whatt you have to pay and 1 was for 0.70 of a euro that was all we payed if you think im lying ask other euro travellers who do it regular


I have followed that on the map ok but as Mike says (According to my rough calculations you are doing around 550 mile each day ) is this because you dont stop but keep going as I have a couple of friends that do that but I think Tiredness would take us over. but anyway thanks for the route :lol:


----------



## 118343 (Nov 21, 2008)

If you want to take the cheapest route to southern spain, and in my opinion the nicest drive you take the free motorway south of Orleans and then head down to cross into Spain at the Col de Somport tunnel. It's free and it's fantastic, and the villages through the Val de Aspe are really unspoilt and terrific. Once in Spain you go to Jaca, Huesca, Zaragoza then Teruel and onto Valencia. These roads are nearly all brand new dual carriageway. From Valencia you can either use the motorway or slog down the old road to Alicante and on to Almeria and the Costa del Sol. I guarantee once you go this way you will never want to go through Madrid or Barcelona again. 

I find it difficult to understand how you cross into Spain at La Junqera and go round Barcelona and come off before toll booths. Impossible in my experience.


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

*just booked*

we head down over the milau bridge were we pay the toll there because sat nav dont tell you to miss there then head down towards barcalona and yes the new carriageway they just put in

and we do turns about in 5 hr turns stop for dinner and then swap over we drive till we are really tired then up in middle of night then off again


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> I find it difficult to understand how you cross into Spain at La Junqera and go round Barcelona and come off before toll booths. Impossible in my experience.
> MerchantBanker


Impossible NO, practicable debatable, N11, B10, C31, N340, N332

La Junqera to Alicante. :wink:

Bob


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Well, you ain't so Big, you just Toll, that's all..........


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Having travelled down to South of France/Spain many times it's still April 1


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Travelled lots to Costa Dorada, similar route, Clermont Ferrand, Millau, Narbonne, Spain, then up to Lleida, zaragoza, Biarittz, or vice versa. In a car takes one overnight stop, and agreed we split driving and carry on late before stopping, but since getting our beloved motorhome my view is WHY?, just why would you not want to take your time and enjoy the fantastic places you can stop, especially with children. Take your time - France is a beautiful country.


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

*just booked*

nice to see someone else does the same route as well do you use sat nav as well


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi 

Not for the route itself, we've travelled it so many times the sat nav confuses us, however, it is invaluable for finding aires and campsites. We always have it on to see surrounding area but when just travelling the sound is always off.


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: just booked*



tuftey said:


> we head down over the milau bridge were we pay the toll there because sat nav dont tell you to miss there then head down towards barcalona and yes the new carriageway they just put in
> 
> and we do turns about in 5 hr turns stop for dinner and then swap over we drive till we are really tired then up in middle of night then off again


 :evil: Absolutely disgracefull attitude to safe driving-driving until we are _*really tired*_. Let us have your dates so we can avoid travelling aat the same time. :!:


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

*just booked*

excuse me i know when im tired and if you have ever driven abroard you will know that time flys and you dont even realise it 5 hrs driving is enough with a 5hr drive for next person look at it this way 5 hrs driving in euro is about the same as 10/12 hrs driving over here because of traffic in uk ye you hit traffic in all major towns but really not a lot on roads in conparison to uk


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

does this look like any were you been before 6.30am just set of on 2nd day


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

*just booked*

we stayed at the aire just before the milau bridge was lovelly very high up in the cloads when we woke up and lots of mh there to


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: just booked*



tuftey said:


> excuse me i know when im tired and if you have ever driven abroard you will know that time flys and you dont even realise it 5 hrs driving is enough with a 5hr drive for next person look at it this way 5 hrs driving in euro is about the same as 10/12 hrs driving over here because of traffic in uk ye you hit traffic in all major towns but really not a lot on roads in conparison to uk


I would suggest that the majority of people on this forum have driven abroad far more than you have and I still believe that you are typing rubbish advice. I use the word advice loosely.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

I used to travel to germany a lot 8 years ago finishing shows at 6pm then drive straight back to calais then norfolk easy I thought! wide awake next thing woke up when I hit the kerb NEVER AGAIN could have been a car with young family in it. 
Is it worth it NO
Mikeco you are right!


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

never met a bunch of negative people in all my life sorry but if your jealous os scared or never travelled abroad thats not my problem i can tell you i do over 30000 miles a yr in my mobilehomes im not a fairweather driver sorry to hear you think im a lyer or i drive un safelly the basic fact of life is i clearlly do move around euro more than a lot of you on here 

just to let you know in 3 days i done 6 european countys some non eu so please dont tell me how to drive cos clearlly some of you dont even leave your home county with the posts you write 

im new here and if this is how you treat people who are new its not the place for me sorry


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I wonder how long it takes you to do 30,000 miles, I reckon at least 10 days.
Goodbye


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Give the man a break. I drive a lot of miles every year in my car. Driving the motorhome is far easier and i drive for 6 hours without stopping and not feeling tired. Many people i know would not dream of this but they drive 2000 miles a year and are not used to it. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm sure everything you type here is true tuftey. However, scared jealous or inexperienced does not come in to it. Most are just stating that they would prefer not to get tired driving and travel through places at a pace they can appreciate them which involves stopping when you see an interesting village etc.

An extra day or two making the journey part of the holiday is the way most enjoy their motorhoming. It certainly does for us. In fact we have regularly done journeys where we don't arrive at our destination as we find the places en route so interesting 8) 

Sue


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Tuftey. Don't be oversensitive. I remember when I first joined this site just after it started up I posted what I believed to be an excellent Canon camera buy from Staples and happened to mention that it came with a free shredder. All I got was a load of aggravation about a shredder being rubbish and that I should not buy a camera just because it came with a shredder even though I happened to just mention that it came with one.

Take a deep breath and forget.it The vast majority of people here are very decent and extremely helpful.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*Merchantman: proposed route to southern Spain*

_Quote: If you want to take the cheapest route to southern spain, and in my opinion the nicest drive you take the free motorway south of Orleans and then head down to cross into Spain at the Col de Somport tunnel. It's free and it's fantastic, and the villages through the Val de Aspe are really unspoilt and terrific. Once in Spain you go to Jaca, Huesca, Zaragoza then Teruel and onto Valencia....._

Merchantman, we are heading down to southern Spain, from Hull/Zeebrugge (after Manchester show) on 23 January. Your proposed route sounds good to us. What is the weather - re road conditions - likely to be in January?

Sal


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

there is a few vans heading down ther now so its 1 of the think people dont like but

just get us there thats what people say so i do


----------



## blacksville (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Merchantman: proposed route to southern Spain*



MyGalSal said:


> _Quote: If you want to take the cheapest route to southern spain, and in my opinion the nicest drive you take the free motorway south of Orleans and then head down to cross into Spain at the Col de Somport tunnel. It's free and it's fantastic, and the villages through the Val de Aspe are really unspoilt and terrific. Once in Spain you go to Jaca, Huesca, Zaragoza then Teruel and onto Valencia....._
> 
> Merchantman, we are heading down to southern Spain, from Hull/Zeebrugge (after Manchester show) on 23 January. Your proposed route sounds good to us. What is the weather - re road conditions - likely to be in January?
> 
> Sal


 i agree completely with you lovely drive. blackie


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I think tuftey needs a bit of support here. I have never before got involved when someone is being rudely dismissed regarding a posting. He is young I believe so driving many hours as he says is no problem. When my son raced we used to drive from Rojales to Ernee in north france only stopping for fuel , son and me sharing. I also know what he means regarding getting off autoroutes just before the peage having set the sat nav to do this. I do it all the time between the N332/N340 and the A7/AP7 and travelling thro France is no different. The example he gave from the A16 to Abbyville could be toll but use the N road thro samar and its toll free I am posting this from Peniscola and I got here using a combination of the above spanish roads.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Another very old thread C7KEN and Tuftey doesn't subscribe anymore so he can't even thank you for your support :wink:


----------

